# Meg and Willow



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

how many horses do yu have? x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Two!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

great! x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

What do you hope to get? Any paticular breed etc?


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

maybe a thorughbred (however yu spell it!) or a rescue horse. Id rather the rescue horse tho x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

23.03.2007

*Well, went to the yard early today for a change. It's freezing cold and of course I forgot my gloves. I must be having one of those days as I also forgot my half chaps, and didn't realise till I got there that I'd also put on my wrong jodhpur boots!!! So I had to borrow a friends stirrups as my foot wouldn't fit in mine!!   

Both my babes had a thorough grooming, much to Meg's dismay as I had to remove her rug. She soon became happy when I started scratching her favourite spot!
She became moody again though, when she saw the saddle hung over the stable door. The look of dismay, as if to say "What? Work again!!"
I decided to school (again) as hacking isn't so great on her. She had her usual giddy spell of bucking and broncing and then settled quickly into work for a change! Even impressed me with a few flying changes :shock: So I'm really pleased with my girl today...

Here's two pic's of her today!  







*


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

24.03.2007

:roll: Oh I've had fun today!!! Meg's had a day off, so I thought I'd take my daughter (who is 4yrs old) and let her have a play on Willow.
He gets a little fresh if he's not been out for a few days, so I tend to lunge him for a while, till he settles and gets rid of that sharpness.

Well it's quite windy today, and as there are tree's around our arena, it was as if a predator would jump out and get him any minute! I might add that although he's only 11.2hh he managed to bolt that quickly he pulled me over!!!  
When he settled and realised he wasn't going to be eaten, I let Ellie get on him. :roll: He was fine for the first 5 mins then waaay heey, dock pointing to the sky, nostrils flaring, snorting, leaping into the air and strutting his stuff like a stallion! My daughter is such a confident little monkey, she thought it was hilarious, but I was "Oh my god, she's going to fall off! :shock: :shock: "
Me being the panicing parent, wanting to get her off and her saying I want to stay on and laughing!!! 
I wish I had half her confidence! :lol: :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

28.03.2007

I've not written for a few days. Only a few days till Meg goes to stud, its starting to sink in how much I'm going to miss her while she's away!  
It's going to worth it, well next year anyhow. :lol: 
She's doing so well with her jumping lately too, but I decided months ago to put her in foal, so I can hardly change my mind now. And the thought of having a little one thrills me no end!  
We'll probably have our last ride on Friday and then I'll be busy getting her ready for Saturday when she leaves.
Atleast I've still got Willow to focus on till she returns, little monkey will probably wonder whats hit him, with all the double amounts of attention he will be receiving! :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

31.03.2007

 Ok, I'm upset. I've left meg at the stud, for what is going to seem like an eternity! 
She knew something was different today, she must of sensed I was feeling alittle glum. She kept nuzzling my face and licking my cheek, not to mention wiping her bogies on me! :lol: 
I keep thinking< I hope she doesn't think I've sold her....
Pathetic aren't I?!?! I just love my girl!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Your not pathetic, just paranoid! everyone would be in your position! x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Hooray!!! Got a phone call today.... Meg has been served both yesterday and today! Woo Hoo!!! Fingers crossed she takes, and then she can be home in about 3 weeks!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Yay! I bet your will be excited! x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

05.04.2007

Ok its 4.34am here in the UK. And I'm sat here at my computer rather than being tucked up in bed. I cant sleep....   
My throat is that sore, I cant swallow properly, my nose is dripping like a tap and I ache all over.  

I'm suppose to be going to see meg in the next day or so, but its over an hours drive, and I dont quite feel up to it yet. But I am missing her. She's been served three days running, but she's no longer interested in his advances, so fingers crossed she will have taken, only approx three weeks to wait and I should find out. :wink: 

Went to see my little guy willow yesterday. I didn't stay long as didn't feel well, but I know he's being well looked after. He got a big kiss, cuddle and apple, and he was quite content munching his hay. I did notice that his front hooves felt a little warm, I tend to be extremely cautious this time of year especially with all that lush spring grass coming through. I'll have to keep a close eye on that.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

13.04.2007

Hooray! Been to see Meg today. Gosh she looks really well, chilled and relaxed. And she made my day by trotting up to the gate when I shouted!   
Fingers crossed and she should be home beginning of May!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

20.04.2007

Well, I've not wrote for a while. Haven't had a lot to say. :roll: 
Meg is still enjoying her hol, and I'm bored stiff as have nothing to ride. I did go and see a warmblood cross the other day, but that has a curb?!? I now know what it is, but not quite sure how or if it effects day to day riding. She was gorgeous looking, but I'll have to pass.
I'm going away to sunshiny Blackpool next week for a few days.. :roll: Not my favourite place, but hubby wants to go, so I'll go. (Apologies if anyone is from Blackpool)
I'll have to continue my search for a third addition when I return.

Ellie and Willow are still doing well. Daring madam she is, always wanting to jump. But I've limited her to once or twice a week. She hacked him out, down the lane the other day, with me walking along side. (On foot  ) and the little monkey stood on the back of my boot and ripped the sole off!!! :lol: Had to walk all the way back home, with only one shoe on. :lol: 
Hee hee the joy of owning horses/ponies! :wink:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

09.05.2007

Hi all, not had a lot to say for a while with Meg being away. But Hooray!!! She came home today.    
She's definatley taken, and although she's not due til March next year, looks like she's ready to drop any time now. She's been turned out 24/7 whilst she has been away, so has been eating all that lush spring grass, thus piling on the pounds. :roll: 
Its so good to have her home again though. 8) 
I'm still searching for a new friend to have fun on, but so far not much luck. Although I am going to see a nice one tomorrow, so fingers crossed she works out. 
This is her.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

11.05.2007

 Yipee!! New girl Petra arrived at lunchtime today. She was a little unsettled for the first hour, but now you'd think she'd been there for years. 
I'm in love already!  Such a sweetie. Spent a good hour grooming and loving her, then it was my darling meg's turn. Cant forget her, bless. :roll: I think she was a bit put out, she's kind of use to having me all to herself, except for Willow of course. She had lots of loving and grooming too, then it was little man Willow's turn. Ellie spent a good while pampering and pruning him. He's such a good boy. Ellie can just tootle round the school on her own with him now. I still stay close just in case. 
Petra only had to travel about 20 mins to our yard, so I think I might have a short stint in the school tomorrow afternoon. 
Gosh I'm so excited, you wouldn't think I was 33yrs old!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Petra is gorgeous hope she is good for you!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thankyou.  

15.05.2007

Well had my first flat work training with new girl Petra today. Everyone kept laughing at me, because I just couldn't stop smiling.   She's fantastic to ride, cant believe my luck with her. I'm just so glad I found her.    

I think Meg's feeling a bit left out. I think she's a bit jealous too, if horses can be jealous?!? She's had me more or less to herself for that long, it must be difficult to see me lavishing affection on Petra. The stud advised me not to ride until 3 months, so have another 5 weeks to go. Other than that she tends to be out in the field all day, I spend a while grooming her and then its tucked up for the night in her stable. Dont know what to do to cheer her up. Might have to walk her out in hand, exercise will do her and me both the world of good. Even if I wanted to ride her, she's that much of a table top her saddle wouldn't fit. :roll: 
I'm sure I'll work something out.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

25.05.2007

Ok, not had a great time since my last post. Petra had a rear shoe that was very loose, so couldn't do anything in the show on sunday.  Was gutted, but I managed to get her shod on Tuesday so thankfully I've been back in the saddle since then.
Ellie and Willow did great in the show. She got 6th in Bonny Pony out of a class of 18, and 4th out of a class of 16 in the under 16's equitation.  Dont quite know how she managed that, but the judges were impressed with her riding, position and rising trot! Ahhh Im so proud.   
Meg is totally fed up. Only time she looks cheery is when I'm grooming her or leading her down the lane. Poor baby.  The stud advised me not to ride her for the first three and last three months of pregnancy, so she has another 3 weeks to go, before I can start riding her. It doesn't help that her and petra are next to each other, so when I get petra out to ride, she looks at me longingly.  Probably me just feeling sorry for her, but she's not quite the same, and she does keep nickering to me! Haven't quite worked out how I'm going to divide my love and attention between four when the foal comes next year?!? Think I will be rather a very busy bee.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

you have a very interesting horse life!!! i loved reading all of your posts!!! cant wait until i'm out of highschool and have a good solid job that pays enough for me to own such wonderful horses as you do!!!! but i think i can wait with my baby Rain.  hope Meg's pregnency goes well and your new horse is beautiful *so is Meg i find her quite cute* i would love to see pics of the pony i can just imagine how cute he was at the show with your daughter!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww thankyou!  I've posted some pics of Ellie and Willow in the horse show forum.
I'm sure you have lots of interesting things happen with your boy. He's a handsome fellow by the way.  IS he tb or tbX?


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> Aww thankyou!  I've posted some pics of Ellie and Willow in the horse show forum.
> I'm sure you have lots of interesting things happen with your boy. He's a handsome fellow by the way.  IS he tb or tbX?


  thanx! yeah he's a tbx. i think he's got qh and arab in him too if i guessed his mom's bred right.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

26.05.2007

Ok, I have got to tell you about today. Ellie was jumping! AND fell off! :shock: Willow put the biggest jump in, over a tiny pole that wasn't even a foot off the floor! Ellie was taken that much by suprise, she flew in the air, bounced off Willows back and then landed on the floor! :lol: I shouldn't laugh really but she got up laughing. A little shook up, but she was laughing. I think if I'd of gotten all in a panic, she might of started crying, but she thought it was funny thank goodness. Thank heavens for body protectors!
Its her first fall, and to be honest, I think it was long overdue. She's a daring monkey and not frightened of anything, both her trainers say she needed to fall, as she is too confident.
I dont think its knocked her confidence any, as she got straight back on and went around at it again. This time he jumped perfectly!  
Petra had a day off today, but I had a little sit on meg! Only in the school and she was bareback (too wide for her saddle). We just had a little walk around. It was good to be on her again, think she enjoyed it too.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

aww....hehe i wish i had horses around when i was a little kid like her. almost everytime i fall i get up laughing too. *i guess cause i havent been hurt yet* i've fallen a total of 23 times in 4-5 years. so glad you can sit on your mare again. what did the stud look like??? i bet it's going to be a beautiful foal!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

This is the stud

www.ryemanorstud.co.uk

He has the nicest temperament. Let me know what you think? :wink:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

OMG he's beautiful!!!! i love his markings!!! nad he throws great looking foals. now i know your foal is going to look great!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Glad you like him.  

I've never had a coloured, but when I saw him, I thought WOW I want him.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Gosh I've not written in quite a while. I seem to be constantly busy. All my equine family are great, thankgoodness, no mishaps lately.
 Petra's settled in great, I'm beginning to suss out her quirks and habits. But I'm so pleased I found her, she's such a sweetie. She's turning out to be quite a one person horse though, never seems to behave if I let anyone else have a try on her. I cant believe how much my confidence has returned since getting her. All the little things that use to freak me out before on Meg, and I dont bat an eye lid with Petra. Dont think I'll ever understand it, but hey I'm happy.
Megs doing well, still looks like a table top. :roll: She's latched onto another mare in her field, seems to follow her around all the time, trying to mother her. If they get seperated, she screams for ages. Not too sure if thats a good or a worrying thing, but she really has grown too attached and can become bolshy when trying to get back to her. If anyone has any suggestions or answers, would be greatly appreciated.
Willow and Ellie have being doing great together. She's still very confident, so her fall didn't knock her any. She still wants to jump, although that doesn't happen very often. She's just been learing to bend round poles, fun to watch.  I've managed to keep Willow's Laminitis well managed so far. He does look a little underweight to me, but the vet said he's far better off being a little underweight than overweight, which is a good point.
Farrier comes this week :roll: Its going to cost me Â£180.00 for three! I must be crazy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

11.09.2007

:shock: Gosh its almost two months since I last wrote in here. Such a lot has happened too. Petra's out of work due to damaging both high suspensory ligaments on her fore legs. Atleast I know whats wrong with her now, poor baby. She has to go back for a scan in just over three weeks to see if the shockwave treatment has been working. Fingers crossed it has, and then I can start riding again.
Meg is getting bigger all the time. She's almost half way there now. She's quite happy out in the field, so I decided not to keep her in light work in the end.
And little man Willow, well what can I say. He's a little angel, I'm sure. Him and Ellie have come on so much lately. She falls off regular now, but takes it all in her stride, and Willow tries to help her out as best he can. If she does fall, he minds not to step on her and stays beside her constantly. I feel there is a true bond/friendship going on there. He's always so pleased to see her too.
OK, now for some other news. My friend is going away to Australia on a working Visa in a month or two, and she wants to give me her horse Velvet. :shock: That would mean four horses, five next spring. I've got to make a decision soon. :? and I just dont know what to do. You see Velvet has arthritis of the coffin joint, and is intermittently lame. Although she is currently undergoing treatment to try and make her sound. So you see, no one would buy her, so my friend wants to give her to me. I just cant decide what to do. She's a beautiful mare, about 15.1hh and only 8 years old. Oh decisions decisions.
Well thats enough for today.


----------

